# Lake Oahe Fishing Report



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

fished langliers yesterday and did so so. Fished for 5 hours and 5 walleyes. 17 foot of water working vertical jigs with fatheads. Not much size to the fish, but good eaters


----------



## Fish 4 Trophy (Jul 26, 2002)

Went to State Line on Sat, did just so, so. The ramp is very rough make sure you have good tires and 4 x 4 or you won't survive it.


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

Fish 4 Trophy said:


> Went to State Line on Sat, did just so, so. The ramp is very rough make sure you have good tires and 4 x 4 or you won't survive it.


Unfortunetly I know from experience. :lol:


----------

